# Colonna & Smalls Bath



## CoffeeDiva (May 9, 2013)

I hadn't read this other Bath thread, but randomly ended up in Colonna and Smalls yesterday.

Not knowing anything about them I googled 'best coffee in Bath' from my phone in the car, looked at their landing page and thought 'they look like they might know about coffee'. So off we went.

Really like the decor and way the cafe is set out. They seem super nice. A couple of the guys in their took time to chat to me about their offerings even though they were reasonably busy.

They offer three beans for espresso and three for brewed. Depending on the bean they will use the extraction method they think best brings out the flavours - so they were using siphon, aeropress, and clever dripper yesterday. They are grinding on an EK43 for brewed.

I was going to have a siphon (as I liked the description of the bean they were using for that and haven't had anything made with oine before), but in the course of the chat it turns out they are also doing an EK43 drink on their LM espresso machine. They are calling this a lungo nouveau (not sure how they are spelling it) and describe it as being between the intensity of an espresso shot and a brewed drink. They make it like Matt Perger's WBC coffee shots, but it is a shorter drink (don't know who developed theirs first).

I really liked the LN - it was crisp and clean on the palate but with good body. Importantly for me there was more volume so I could enjoy it for longer (although I like espresso it always ends too soon). It was quite fruity so not for those who prefer less acidic drinks (over on the other thread). It was an ethiopian debello rossted for them by Tate.

On the way out the door I spotted the UK barista and WBC trophies sat in the window and felt like a complete numpty not having spotted them on the way in - especially since I had mentioned that from their website I had thought 'it looked like you might know about coffee'. Doh!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Great review , should be showing live now ....


----------



## CoffeeDiva (May 9, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Great review , should be showing live now ....


And the carrot cake I had was pretty tasty (although more carrot would have made it better) - how could I have forgotten the cake . . .


----------

